# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Аудио- и видеоплееры: какой лучше?

## Asteriks

*Существует огромное количество всевозможных компьютерных аудио- и видеоплееров, по отдельности и "два в одном", так сказать. А какой лучше? Понятно, что выбор зависит от множества факторов, но всё же? Чем пользуетесь Вы ?*

----------


## Asteriks

Вот у меня их штук 5 разных, хочу комп почистить. Что оставить хотелось бы знать.
Что есть?
1) AIMP
2) VLC
3) Light Alloy
4) Jet Audio (не установлен)
5) Winamp
6) Windows Media
7) СyberLink PowerDVD
8) Media Player Classic
Это ещё не полный список. ))
Семейство предпочитает AIMP, но там нет видео.  
В общем, советуйте. Высказывайтесь толково, чтобы к концу обсуждения Ваши советы помогли сделать выбор не только мне, но и всем, кто эту тему читать будет. )))

----------


## Sanych

У меня на аудио - AIMP, на видео КМ плеер. И Media Player Classic у меня по любому стоит, потому как всегда ставлю klcodec, а он там идёт при установке.

----------


## Asteriks

Саныч, а ты же писал про Winamp для фильмов по гостю? Через что смотришь?

----------


## Stych

Я предпочитаю для музыки и видео использовать отдельные программы, потому что так называемые мультимедийные комбайны часто бывают не доработаны и с ними в итоге начинаются проблемы. 

Для музыки
1) Aimp - русский, бесплатный, без наворотов как Winamp, с набором необходимых инстументов для работы с аудио. Сам пользуюсь и рекомендую.
Для видео
1) Пользовался Light Alloy длительное время, потом надоело загадки разгадывать, поставил KMpleer, встроенные кодеки и необходимый функционал меня удовлетворяет.
2) СyberLink PowerDVD использую для просмотра DVD. Его хватает.
3) Media Player Classic - вот эта штука бывает работает там, где не работает ни один плеер. Висит в системе для подстраховки.)

----------


## Asteriks

Почти полное совпадение вкусов у меня со страшным модером, ой, супермодератором Стичем, то есть. Спасибо также Бандерлогену за мнение о Jet Audio, расхотелось ставить, это для суперМОЗГА, наверное. ))

----------


## Sanych

> Саныч, а ты же писал про Winamp для фильмов по гостю? Через что смотришь?


Ну я и поставил Winamp только ради того, что бы проверить как это ТВ по гостю пашет

----------


## Jemal

Мой выбор - КМplayer и AIMP

----------


## HARON

AIMP-для аудио,Light Alloy-для видео,Media Player Classic-на всякий случай))

----------


## АВИАТОР

Помимо перечисленных советую попробовать след. плееры: 
1. Видеоплеер FSP (Full Screen Player). У него есть одна фишка: можно прокручивать фильм колёсиком мышки вперёд и назад, очень удобно при поиске нужного момента. Ресурсов потре***ет мало,индикадия и управление(авт. убираются) на экране.
2. Crystal Player. Много всяких настроек, управл. яркостью, контраст. на экране, даёт яркое, насыщенное изображение. Также есть  опция "Автонастройка громкости" (это выравнивание уровня громкости между, например, тихим
переводом и громкими звуками самого фильма, бывают такие неудачно переведённые фильмы).

----------


## Asteriks

Я о таких и не слышала... ((

----------


## АВИАТОР

Долго пользовался для аудио WinAMP, пока не услышал звучание AIMP: даааа, разница была очевидной. Но интерфейс
WinAMPа мне нравился больше (классический, двойной размер), да и не все форматы воспр. AIMP (напр. миди). Так и польз. 
двумя, пока не поставил WinAMP  v 5.541. C ним идет плагин DFX, который неплохо улучшает качество звука. Так что
рекомендую попробовать.

----------


## Mitrej

Для музыки использую AIMP2. Нравятся плейлисты в виде вкладок.
Для видео использую KMPlayer.
Для просмотра DVD использую СyberLink PowerDVD.
А также иногда использую Media Player Classic - Home Cinema (он на русском языке) который устанавливается с пакетом кодеков "SAM CoDeC Pack".

----------


## BiZ111

Музыку слушаю в Winamp'е, конечно же. Уже много-много лет. Ну, пробовал все остальные. АИМП - тяжёлый, тормоз, СПАЙДЕР - расфуфыренный, Фубар - вообще чушь какая-то доисторическая. 

Фильмы с компа смотрю только в Media Player Classic, очень быстрый, минимум лишних понтов и красок. ДВД же смотрю PowerDVD, тяжёлый, да привык к нему.

----------


## Justin

для музыки использую стандартный плеер . для видео GOM плеер

----------


## АВИАТОР

Видеоплеер FSP (Full Screen Player). У него есть одна фишка: можно прокручивать фильм колёсиком мышки вперёд и назад, очень удобно при поиске нужного момента. Ресурсов потребляет мало,индикадия и управление(убираются автоматически) на экране.
Весит всего 500 кБ
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

